# 10 Tails + The Sage of Six Paths!



## Eaqj (Oct 12, 2011)

My newest!
Hours spent : Approximately 7.5hrs

Hope you guys like it 


*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT: I uploaded the image on photobucket.. It should be in a better quality now.


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is so epic looking 
Great job


----------



## Eaqj (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks! =D 

This is just referencing from the anime.. I want to try drawing without a reference soon..  >_<


----------



## VLS (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow!!! It looks VERY good.
My compliments to you.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 12, 2011)

the eye looks awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 12, 2011)

It's pretty cool.


----------



## Eaqj (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you guys ^_^


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool  Those colors are dramatics!


----------



## Eaqj (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha. I'm glad you like it ^_^
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## MizMan (Oct 12, 2011)

I like the colouring a lot and the picture has an godly feeling to it 

... but i'm not liking the ten-tails much. He looks like entirely made up with goo with no face and head, chin or anything. I know it was supposed to be shown like that just to make it mysterious but looks weird. Not your fault though.

Great job!


----------



## Eaqj (Oct 13, 2011)

I know right? 
They would've been cooler if they added something in that look. But hey, that's how 10 tails is. :x
Thanks for your feedback ^_^


----------



## Violence (Oct 13, 2011)

woooow! so well made! :WOW


----------



## Rinme (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks really good.
I like the dramatic look.


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2011)

You're too good for your own good  Lend me your powers!


----------



## VTsop (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice job !


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks great... and creepy.    Nice work!


----------



## Floreindein (Oct 15, 2011)

nice art i don't know if u created it or just reproduced an existing screenshot but it's still cool

however the quality is shit as i can see here there are a lot of pixels


----------



## Eaqj (Oct 15, 2011)

For now, Im only good in using references. So yeah, there is an original screenshot for that drawing.
Also, yes I'm sorry. the website which I uploaded my drawing into reduced it's quality. I'll try to find a better website.. 

Thanks for your feedback everyone ^_^

Edit: I changed the host. The picture should be in a better quality now.
It's not that high, but its good.


----------



## droidsteel (Oct 15, 2011)

Its awesomes! I love how you've done this  The ten tails looks so imposing


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 23, 2011)

nice one, like it


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing !!


----------



## Kiss (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2011)

Not bad, you still need to improve though. 

But don't worry, you'll get better through time and practice.


----------



## VTsop (Nov 3, 2011)

MAD MIKE O7 said:


> This is so epic looking
> Great job


Correct  !


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 3, 2011)

where is the picture?


----------



## Mobius (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome! I really gotta get back into this kind of stuff, it has been too long since I made something artsy.


----------



## Eaqj (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! Appreciate it =)


----------

